# Halti or no-pull harness and muzzle?



## Molly+Eva (May 19, 2011)

My 3 year old female GSD has some fear aggression/reactive issues, particularly on walks, in addition to a habit of pulling on the leash. Not too long ago I got a gentle leader for her, which, in addition to some training has done pretty well in helping her learn not to pull but mainly makes it easier for me to gain control of her and redirect her when triggered by another dog.
However, like all other dogs, she hates the **** thing, and I don't blame her: even though I always check to assure it's fitted correctly it always loosens and rides up by her eyes by the end of a walk. 


I have heard better things about the Halti when it comes to fit/comfort and the Halti would also offer the same control that I like in the GL. However if I was a dog I still wouldn't want to be led around by my face.
So my other consideration is perhaps getting a no-pull harness in combination with a cage muzzle.

Thoughts? Suggestions? 

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I have had a halti for years. Just last week I tried the GL. I took it right back. I think the Halti is more comfortable looking and it seems to have a longer lead under the dogs muzzle. My boy will let me do anything to him, but he fought the GL like crazy and he has never ever fought the halti like that. I also have a Sense-ation Harness from Leerburg but I do not like the way it fits my dogs. So I stick to the Halti, mainly for my female for extra control when we are doing socialization work, and prong collars for walks.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Grrrr. You all have opened my eyes. I used a halti on my Morgan (RIP), which worked like magic. No problems whatsoever. I kept hearing that the Gentle Leader was better. Bought one for Layla and she hates it. She goes up to people, and they think: Oh, how cute, she wants to be petted. In reality, she rubs her face on their legs trying to get the dang thing off. Maybe I'll go back to the Halti. Didn't realize there was such a difference.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I like the halti too. Except Hudini (Jax) has a way to instantly slip out of his... He just flips his head back and pulls at just the right angle, if I don't react quick enough, it's just a necklace


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Another vote for the Halti. I've never had any issues with it loosening noticeably during a walk, but I notice after a few weeks of use I might need to readjust it. I never got the feeling my dog thinks he's being led around by the face 

With a reactive dog, it's a good thing to have control of the head, so you can help them redirect their gaze.. or if they go nuts, they are easier to handle.


----------



## Molly+Eva (May 19, 2011)

Just got her a Halti the other day, wow, it is leaps and bounds better than the Gentle Leader. Same level of control but a much more pleasant experience for her. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Arwen is my "wild child" She will not let me put a Gentle Leader on her..No way!! I use the Easy Walk harness by Gentle Leader. The leash attaches to the front of the chest. I walk both Arwen and Kodiak together everyday with these harnesses and I have no issues with pulling and I can keep her under control in those instances where she gets reactive about another dog or a squirrel.


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

Another Halti user here. I think they are great and worked wonders with my boys!


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Dogs are clearly a preditor, don't believe me just open your pet's mouth and take a peek at all those big sharp white things. It's all fine and dandy to wear for a horse or even a cow, but I beleive this to be one reason many dogs have a problem wearing the GL or halti. Many dogs take issue with a muzzle for the same reason. None the less, lets all remember that collars, leashes, harness, etc. are all _tools_ that can be used to reach a specific goal. Think of it this way, if you buy a hammer you use it to build the dog house but clearly it will not build the dog house on it's own.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

With the halti, you can pull up on the leash and the dog's mouth will close, so in tight situations it can be uses like a muzzle.

Dakota is getting better, but for a time she reacted to some dogs. When we are out in the halti I find that I can pass dogs on a boardwalk and not have her react. I do place her on the other side of me so that we do not pass, dog to dog. 

With a halti you can attach one end of the leash to the halti and the other end attached to the dogs collar (double clipped leash) and steer them. One hand is controlling the head via the halti and the other hand is giving extra control on the collar. Takes some cordination but practice before you need it.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Snoot Loop Halter for Dogs

Have become a fan of this one... can be fitted better... my obed trainer's recommendation and has done great for my fear reactive youngster...


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I found the Halti very helpful when working on my GSD's leash reactivity issues. She hated it at first, but I re-introduced her to more slowly and she no longer had a problem with it after that. What I did was first give her a treat through the loop so she had to stick her nose through the loop to get the treat, when she was used to that I put it on, gave a treat and took it right off, when she was ok with that I started putting it on her and giving her meal and then taking it off as soon as she finished eating. After I had put it on for a meal a few times she no longer minded wearing it at all. I don't use it as often now that she is much improved but I still do in some situations, and I've found it has a calming effect in her even if I don't have the leash attached to the Halti.


----------



## Tessa99999 (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm glad you liked the Halti. I used the Gentle Leader on my fear-reactive girl for about a year. While sitting and talking with a pet trainer in one of the pet stores, a rather dumb worker walked by quickly and reached his hand out for a quick pet from Addie (my girl) and she growled and almost bit him. The trainer suggested the Halti instead because when you pull you can close the dog's mouth (like a muzzles as previously mentioned). The only thing is Addie never really liked the GL OR the Halti. She tolerated both, sorta. GL/Halti meant we're going for a walk, and she liked walks so she'd tolerate it while walking because she had to and walking was fun. I will say the Halti was LESS annoying to her, and I felt that it fit much better. The padding around the nose was much nicer, and it seemed more comfortable.

That being said, she didn't like it much when we weren't walking and it actually became a huge distraction during our training classes to help socialize her more. Despite my not liking the pinch collar much, we tried it on Addie (after she had had training classes and was significantly less reactive) and it was like a epiphany. She LOVES the pinch collar. She's an angel with it. I barely pull it at all with corrections. She walks peacefully and wonderfully right beside me with no annoying distractions from a GL or Halti.

Long story short, I LOVED the Halti and it was amazing, but for m girl the pinch collar is the way to go right now.


----------



## BoscoDog (Jun 12, 2010)

I had have use No- Pull Harness, Gentle Leader and Halti. Halti worked the best for me. The GL actually cut into Bosco's nose and rubbed so much that he lost fur. He had a bald line across the bridge of his nose for months after I stopped using it.

My trainer suggested that I get a Halti that was a color other than black though. He stated (and I can say I have been told by people on the street) that black Haltis look like muzzles to everyday people. I was finally able to find a blue one from Dr. Foster and Smith's. I tend to use it more in places I know he is going to be around alot of people. He has some fear aggression with new people, expecially in crowds of any size. It is something we are working on...


----------



## Frank (Sep 3, 2010)

I have an 11 month old female GSD that has issues with joggers and can lunge at cars too.

We use this type of muzzle and find it very effective.

Trixie Nylon Muzzle Band: Bargain Prices at zooplus

We only use it on walks so Bella is happy to wear it and finds it very comfortable.


----------

